# HELP - Refilled coolant after TBB job and bottom radiator hose is cold....



## VR6Lindy (Feb 15, 2001)

What is the best way to fill the cooling system. I just finished the timing belt install and refilled my cooling system and I think I have a vapor lock in the lower part of the system. Does anyone know how to fix this. I opened all bleeder valves and coolant comes out, and I have heat in the car. Driving me nuts


----------



## mrdrd00a6 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: HELP - Refilled coolant after TBB job and bottom radiator hose is cold.... (VR6Lindy)*

fill the system above the max line on the resirvour and turn the heat on while the car warms up. if there is no heat anywhere above cold on the temp gauge you have an air bubble. try reviing the motor to push it out. eventually these systems will bleed after sitting for awhile anyways.


----------

